# Subdural hygroma



## eguillot (Sep 20, 2018)

Hoping someone can help me! Does anyone know the ICD-10 code for subdural hygroma? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jbaird (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello,

When looking up hygroma, subdural in ICD-9 we were directed to hematoma, subdural. I would recommend going to hematoma, subdural in ICD-10 and coding according to your documentation. You will need to code this with further specification based on whether this was traumatic or nontraumatic. There is also a different code used if this is a newborn & you will see that listed under the main code in the index if it applies to your report.


----------



## eguillot (Sep 21, 2018)

That was very helpful. Thank you so much!


----------



## Ritika (Sep 27, 2018)

I will code it as S06.5x0a...Traumatic subdural hemorrhage without loss of consciousness, initial encounter ...


----------

